# visas or Permit under minor south African child



## BIZIMA (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi good people! 
I would like to know if after making it difficult to get a permanent residence underminor child, does the new regulations make provision for parents of minors to atleast aplly for a temporary or visitor permit in order to be able to visit the child.

And if yes under wich section? 
Thanks


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

BIZIMA said:


> Hi good people!
> I would like to know if after making it difficult to get a permanent residence underminor child, does the new regulations make provision for parents of minors to atleast aplly for a temporary or visitor permit in order to be able to visit the child.
> 
> And if yes under wich section?
> Thanks


Hi

You can apply for TR Visa under section 18 (Relative Visa)

The financial assurance is waived if the relative is a minor (Minor SA Citizen)

Regards


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

yes u can apply for a spouse visa if you married or long stay visa section 11 if you married and have a work endorsement

Legal man can shed more light


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

BIZIMA said:


> Hi good people!
> I would like to know if after making it difficult to get a permanent residence underminor child, does the new regulations make provision for parents of minors to atleast aplly for a temporary or visitor permit in order to be able to visit the child.
> 
> And if yes under wich section?
> Thanks


Hi BIZIMA, 

Yes, you may apply for a temporary residency visa under section 18 of the Immigration Act. The regulations state:
"(2) The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per
person and per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the
Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not
older than three months at the time of application: Provided that the financial assurance shall
not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child.
(3) A relative's visa may be issued for a maximum period of two years at a time"


----------



## BIZIMA (Aug 11, 2015)

thanks everyone for the feedback. I had a worry because the Act require the applicant to submit proof of second step relationship, while I thinl the relationship between father and son is of the first step.You know how home affairs adjudicators are good in literal transduction of the law.


----------

